# Unidentified Ornithoctoninae (No ID Requests)



## Seigneur Veinen (Jan 17, 2007)

Ornithoctoninae sp Malaysia







Ornithoctoninae sp Borneo







Ornithoctoninae sp Malaysia







Ornithoctoninae sp Borneo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wollywoo (Jan 17, 2007)

wow.... stunning Ts!


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 17, 2007)

Very very purdy!!!! :clap:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

Those are awesome! they are both just great lookin Ts! very lucky! I want some now too! haha I really like the black one.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 17, 2007)

I want one.......


----------



## SOAD (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice pictures. The black one is what they call Lampropelma sp, isn't it?


----------



## beetleman (Jan 17, 2007)

:drool: mmm me want those!!:worship:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just when I think I am done buying spiders...


Awesome pics man, Please post a lot more


----------



## EDED (Jan 17, 2007)

Right,,,,Ornithoctoninae SUBFAMILY

but Lampropelma genus spiders.










at least from the pics.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 17, 2007)

great pictures.the sp malaysia or whats being sold as l.violaceopes currently is very nice.whats the legspan?


----------



## Alice (Jan 18, 2007)

wow, those are sweet :drool: 
are they hiding a lot or do you actually see them sometimes?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 18, 2007)

The sp. Borneo is simply breathtaking!! :drool: 

Is it available in the hobby? And by what scientific name is it usually sold?


----------



## syndicate (Jan 18, 2007)

Apophis said:


> The sp. Borneo is simply breathtaking!! :drool:
> 
> Is it available in the hobby? And by what scientific name is it usually sold?


in the us these are being sold as lampropelma nigerrimum.but in europe there labeled lampropelma sp.oarnge fringed or sp.borneo.a couple people have these in the states now but there quite expensive like 100 bucks each for slings.in europe there pretty cheap.great looking spider.hopefully will get a few this year


----------



## Seigneur Veinen (Jan 18, 2007)

EDED said:


> Right,,,,Ornithoctoninae SUBFAMILY
> 
> but Lampropelma genus spiders.at least from the pics.



Lampropelma is an obsolete genus name.
For example, the spider described by Abraham under the name Lampropelma violacoepes is in reality the famous Cyriopagopus sp Singapore (sp blue).



The 2 spiders on the pictures have "pet trade names" : "Lampropelma violacoepes and Lampropelma sp Borneo (or sp orange fringed)", BUT in reality they have not official names yet, thus, for calling them properly it's better to write "Ornithoctoninae sp ".


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Seigneur Veinen,



> Lampropelma is an obsolete genus name.
> For example, the spider described by Abraham under the name Lampropelma violacoepes is in reality the famous Cyriopagopus sp Singapore (sp blue).


_L. violaceopes_ actually being a _Cyriopagopus_ doesn't make _Lampropelma_ obsolete, since Simon established the genus _Lampropelma_ in 1892 with his description of _L. nigerrimum_.

My only point here is that the example you provide (_L. violacoepes_ being a _Cyriopagopus_) does not, by itself, make _Lampropelma_ obsolete.

Eric


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

the Ornithoctoninae sp. ex. borneo is in fact a _Lampropelma_ species. (pers. com. Volker VON WIRTH).


----------



## Teratris (Jan 19, 2007)

great spiders :worship:


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 17, 2008)

Might as well put these pictures here for now.

Ornithoctoninae sp. "Malayasia"

Immature male:













Young female:








Eric


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow Eric Nice pictures.
Are these guys available in North America?
They are stunning.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 18, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Are these guys available in North America?


yes they are.there commonly sold as Lampropelma violaceopes.
there gettin alot cheaper over here to.hope to breed these this year:]


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool. Thanks
I really want one of these.


----------



## tarcan (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris,

I guess we'll just have to fix this for you then!  

Take care

Martin


----------



## froggyman (Feb 19, 2008)

are these super aggressive like haplos?


----------



## syndicate (Feb 19, 2008)

i wouldnt be surpised if they are a Haplopelma ;] hehe
but to anwser your question i think there more calm than alot of other asian species ive dealt with.like most spiders they would rather just run into there burrow than fight


----------



## froggyman (Feb 19, 2008)

very cool spiders and thanks for the quick reply


----------



## seanbond (Feb 20, 2008)

yea these are sick spids! im gonna have to get some..


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 20, 2008)

tarcan said:


> Chris,
> 
> I guess we'll just have to fix this for you then!
> 
> ...


oooooooo :drool: 
I'm drooling now.
Martin that would be amazing.


----------



## Martin H. (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,



syndicate said:


> i wouldnt be surpised if they are a Haplopelma ;] hehe


...and I would! =;-p

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## syndicate (Apr 6, 2008)

Martin H. said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ...and I would! =;-p
> ...


you think these will be in a new genus?


----------



## seanbond (Apr 7, 2008)

looks like its in the wild....this sp is too sick.


----------



## fartkowski (May 4, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"


----------



## seanbond (May 4, 2008)

nice chris, cant wait for my guys ta mature..


----------



## fartkowski (May 4, 2008)

I know, this guy is about 2 1/2" right now.
Do you know if these guys are fast growers?


----------



## seanbond (May 4, 2008)

yeah mine have molted once within my possession. there around that size too..adults are gorgeous!


----------



## syndicate (May 6, 2008)

heres something you dont see everyday ;]

Ornithoctoninae sp.







Ornithoctoninae G.sp."Malaysia"


----------



## seanbond (May 6, 2008)

great pix chris, whats the species with the trap door like hide?


----------



## GoTerps (May 9, 2008)

Hey Chris,

That trapdoor is fantastic!

What species is this one? (or what has it been sold as?)

Eric


----------



## syndicate (May 10, 2008)

this would be the sp."Malthai"


----------



## syndicate (May 13, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo" 
Female


----------



## EDED (May 13, 2008)

Chris,

that picture came out great,

how big do you think she is?  picture of the male didnt come out good huh? 

i cant see that its starting to show more jet blackness, these are awesome


----------



## syndicate (May 13, 2008)

thanks Brian!
shes gotta be pretty close to 5" legspan when stretched out.
the male didnt wanna sit still for photos heh.
definetly a very beautiful species!


----------



## _bob_ (May 13, 2008)

Awesome pictures Chris! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## fartkowski (May 19, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"


----------



## _bob_ (May 20, 2008)

Very nice! mine look to be about that size too and just molted last week i believe. 

Bob


----------



## fartkowski (May 20, 2008)

Thanks 
Can't wait till it starts showing some black.


----------



## _bob_ (May 20, 2008)

just a couple more molts and they should be about that size


----------



## Goliath (May 20, 2008)

Female Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo" 

Here is my girl, fresh out of a molt, about 5".

mike


----------



## syndicate (May 24, 2008)

one more shot of my girl here


----------



## seanbond (May 25, 2008)

Goliath said:


> Female Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"
> 
> Here is my girl, fresh out of a molt, about 5".
> 
> mike


great setup! looks like its in the wild..


----------



## Haller (Jun 5, 2008)

Photo young girl


----------



## Haller (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## syndicate (Jun 8, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"
newly molted adult female.
doesnt really want her pic taken as you can see hehe


----------



## Apophis (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice shot Chris!  :clap:


----------



## NeVeN (Jun 8, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"
> newly molted adult female.
> doesnt really want her pic taken as you can see hehe


Sweeeeet!!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 12, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae G sp."Borneo" 
mature male!!!!!!  













im very excited about having a chance to breed this rare species.
heres a couple more shots of my female













thanks
-Chris


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 13, 2008)

*drools*

Awesome pictures and good luck with the future breedings.

Bob


----------



## Philth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"*

Not sure where this pic belongs, Im kind of out of the loop on these.....Ultimate male.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 17, 2008)

oh very nice Tom!!you think i could get him when your done?my females pretty freshly molted.


----------



## Philth (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea sure Chris.  I have to get a good look at my others, Im sure I have a few females too, but either way Ill send him your way when im done.

Later, Tom


----------



## Goliath (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice Tom!  I have female that is also freshly molted, about three weeks ago.

mike


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2008)

just rehoused my girl tonight.managed to grab a few shots.

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" Female


----------



## seanbond (Jul 19, 2008)

nice! how big is she? mine is about 3 inches or so..


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 19, 2008)

Another one to add to the wish list 
Nice shots


----------



## Martin H. (Jul 20, 2008)

What's the difference between photo #1, #2 and #3?


----------



## metallica (Jul 20, 2008)

now you are being silly Martin. you can clearly see the file-names are diffrent.

cheers

Eddy, using Tescos banned IP address.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 20, 2008)

Martin H. said:


> What's the difference between photo #1, #2 and #3?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 31, 2008)

well im unsure if this species is now gonna be a Cyriopagopus or lampropelma so i will add this photo here

Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo black"
Mature Male


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 1, 2008)

I love your malaysia female! really good looking girl you have there.

pato


----------



## syndicate (Aug 3, 2008)

sp."Malthai" 
Adult Female













sp."Malaysia"
threat display


----------



## SOAD (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris, you have a female for that male borneo black, don't you?


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2008)

SOAD said:


> Chris, you have a female for that male borneo black, don't you?


yes  
hoping all gos well with this breeding


----------



## syndicate (Aug 7, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo black"
Adult Female


----------



## AlainL (Aug 7, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo black"
> Adult Female


Chris,

That is a amazing looking spider:clap: the photo too of course


----------



## ttula (Aug 7, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 7, 2008)

thank you Alain :]
i really love this species.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice shots! she's really pretty...another one to my wishlist hehe


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 8, 2008)

I really like your Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo black"
Is this the name they usually go by or are they also known by another?


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice pics and even nicer Ts.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 8, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> I really like your Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo black"
> Is this the name they usually go by or are they also known by another?


i think right now there under the name Lampropelma sp."Borneo black"


----------



## syndicate (Aug 9, 2008)

sp."Malthai"


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 9, 2008)

syndicate said:


> i think right now there under the name Lampropelma sp."Borneo black"


Thanks Chris.
I was pretty sure I had them on my list but wasn't 100% sure


----------



## syndicate (Aug 27, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"
newly molted Spiderling


----------



## syndicate (Sep 4, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"
newly molted adult female


----------



## syndicate (Sep 4, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"
Adult Female


----------



## seanbond (Sep 4, 2008)

simply stunning chris! cant wait for mine to get adult sizes...


----------



## syndicate (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks Sean!it will be worth the wait ;]
the orange fringe species are really a beautiful spider.
hopefully soon we will find out what genus they belong to!


----------



## hamfoto (Sep 5, 2008)

VERY nice...:clap: 

Chris


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 6, 2008)

Great shots Chris


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks alot :]


----------



## syndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"
Juvenile


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow Chris, great shots again.
I have to wipe the drool of my keyboard now


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 31, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"


----------



## _bob_ (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"*


----------



## syndicate (Jan 1, 2009)

sp."Orange fringe" Adult female


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice syndicate


----------



## birdspidersCH (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi guys







Martin


----------



## syndicate (Jan 18, 2009)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2009)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"


----------



## patotxiki (Feb 7, 2009)

Ornithoctonus G.sp "orange fringed" adult female


----------



## syndicate (Feb 15, 2009)

sp."Malthai"
(Juvenile)


----------



## syndicate (May 11, 2009)




----------



## pato_chacoana (May 12, 2009)

Very nice spider Chris, any breeding project with this one?

Pato


----------



## syndicate (May 12, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Very nice spider Chris, any breeding project with this one?
> 
> Pato


Thanks Pato!
I'm currently waiting for some males to mature here so hopefully soon.I also have one very large female mated but I'm not getting my hopes up.I don't think this is an easy species to produce in captivity.
-Chris


----------



## fartkowski (May 12, 2009)

Very nice Chris.
I have heard that about this species. That they are tough in captivity.


----------



## patotxiki (May 18, 2009)

O.aureotibialis eggsack


----------



## Inkognito2k (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia female with eggsac 







All the Best,
Sven


----------



## agama (May 24, 2009)

very cool spider,ands egg


----------



## syndicate (Jun 4, 2009)

Sp."Orange Fringe"


----------



## seanbond (Jun 4, 2009)

didjew hold it chris


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2009)

syndicate said:


> just rehoused my girl tonight.managed to grab a few shots.
> 
> Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" Female


Whoa nice pics what camera did you use for them?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 4, 2009)

seanbond said:


> didjew hold it chris


No way!I try not to handle any spiders



Andy said:


> Whoa nice pics what camera did you use for them?


Thanks!I use a Nikon D40X


----------



## syndicate (Aug 2, 2009)

_Ornithoctoninae G sp_."Orange Fringed"
Massive adult female!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 2, 2009)

wow dude!!!!
that is  sik chris!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks man!She is a beast!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 3, 2009)

she is a thick beast for sure...how big?

    moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a true beautiful terrestrial asian!!! VEry nice one Chris!! :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!
@Moose:I'd say she is prob about 7.5" or so leg span.Never measured her.Big girl tho!!
-Chris


----------



## meyken (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

Orn.sp.Koh Samui female







Michael


----------



## meyken (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis female







Lampropelma nigerrimum juvenil female







Lampropelma nigerrimum juvenil male







Lampropelma nigerrimum adult female (owned and with allowance from JM Verdez)







Michael


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow look at that nigerrimum female!!Whats her temperment like?Shes a beauty!!
-Chris


----------



## Martin H. (Aug 26, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Wow look at that nigerrimum female!!Whats her temperment like?


VERY calm. It would be a challenge, to get a threat position from her!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## meyken (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes,the female from JMV (think Martin had see the same female as on my pic) was very relaxed...
My juvenil ones are not so calm,they go fast in threat position. 

Michael


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah some of the Lampropelma's I've delt with here will often have mixed personalities.The Borneo black female who made a sack for me was verry laid back!Like a big puppy,but already I've seen some of her 1" spiderlings give me threat displays haha!Beautiful species tho!Cant wait for mine to start showing more color 
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 6, 2009)

:clap:                                     .


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 6, 2009)

very buty shots! :worship:


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 6, 2009)

I am a bit confused. Are those arboreal or terrestrial. Some are described as burrowers yet I see arboreal legs and eyes patterns.

Aren't some of these sp supposed to become really big?


----------



## seanbond (Sep 6, 2009)

Merfolk said:


> I am a bit confused. Are those arboreal or terrestrial. Some are described as burrowers yet I see arboreal legs and eyes patterns.
> 
> Aren't some of these sp supposed to become really big?


mine are only juvies but they seem to burrow and are showing some arboreal tendencies. i think they get 7-8inch range maybe, dont quote me on that.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 7, 2009)

Merfolk said:


> I am a bit confused. Are those arboreal or terrestrial. Some are described as burrowers yet I see arboreal legs and eyes patterns.
> 
> Aren't some of these sp supposed to become really big?


They can get very large!I have one female here who's a huge specimen.Very stocky to!These are burrowers and not arboreal btw to ;]
You can find more info regarding this species here:
http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/ornithoctoninaeg.sp."orangefringed"
-Chris


----------



## seanbond (Sep 7, 2009)

how big is your female chris?


----------



## syndicate (Sep 7, 2009)

My biggest girl is prob round 7" or larger?I have never measured her.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 17, 2010)

_Ornithoctoninae sp_."Laos"


----------



## seanbond (Apr 17, 2010)

nice one syn!


----------



## syndicate (May 2, 2010)

"Orange Fringe"

Adult Female







Sub-Adult


----------



## syndicate (May 2, 2010)

_Ornithoctoninae_ G.sp."Haplopelma robustum"


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 3, 2010)

syndicate said:


> "Orange Fringe"
> 
> Adult Female
> 
> ...


wow! that orange fringe looks amazing! superb shot Chris! excellent species!


----------



## moose35 (May 3, 2010)

MM
Ornithoctoninae G.sp."Haplopelma robustum"


----------



## meyken (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

some pics...



















Cheers, Michael


----------



## jean-manu (May 5, 2010)

Hi Michael,

I really love your Koh Samui, do you have a male to bred your female ?


----------



## meyken (May 5, 2010)

jean-manu said:


> I really love your Koh Samui, do you have a male to bred your female ?


Hi Emmanuel,
unfortunally my male didnt survive his last molt, think its getting very difficult to find a male..

Michael


----------



## jean-manu (May 6, 2010)

meyken said:


> Hi Emmanuel,
> unfortunally my male didnt survive his last molt, think its getting very difficult to find a male..
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael,

Yes I think too, I had some males in the past and I gave them to Sören but I had no news from him, I don't think that this species has been bred since a few time.

Good luck to find a male.



Emmanuel


----------



## meyken (May 6, 2010)

jean-manu said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Yes I think too, I had some males in the past and I gave them to Sören but I had no news from him, I don't think that this species has been bred since a few time.
> 
> ...


Hi Emmanuel,

thanks...think my female will needs ~ 2 molts to be ready for mating, so i have a bit time to get a male..

Michael


----------



## recluse (May 6, 2010)

I must say Old worlders are most beautiful and interesting


----------



## seanbond (May 8, 2010)

we need some of those bach mas here!!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 12, 2010)

_Ornithoctoninae sp_."Laos"


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 12, 2010)

Ornithoctoninae sp. "prison des abeilles"


----------



## syndicate (Jun 17, 2010)

_Ornithoctoninae_ G.sp."Haplopelma robustum"


----------



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2010)

_Ornithoctoninae sp_. "Prison des abeilles"


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2010)

_Ornithoctoninae _G sp."Orange fringed"
(Adult Female)


----------



## seanbond (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW! cant wait for mine to get that big!


----------



## syndicate (Sep 8, 2010)

Without a doubt one of my favorite spiders!



















-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 8, 2010)

Really wishing my orange fringe freebie hadn't died. :wall:


----------



## seanbond (Sep 9, 2010)

mine are showing some great color as well!


----------



## Philth (Sep 9, 2010)

Love that spider Chris, she kind of looks like a Asian _Megaphobema peterklaasi_ to me. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 9, 2010)

yes! crazy gorgeous. she must be very closely related with the southamerican giants :razz: maybe that's also why i too love that one!


----------



## syndicate (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes they are really just huge stocky spiders!Very impressive as adults 
Really hoping I will be able to produce these at some point here.Got plenty of immature males just playing the waiting game hehe!
-Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 11, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Really wishing my orange fringe freebie hadn't died. :wall:


!  wow, gotta love the seller!  Sorry to hear it didn't make it though, such a beautiful T and we definitely need more in the US hobby


----------



## Larkin (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

here is my Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan female (the species without the orange fringe):



Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Draiman (Sep 23, 2010)

Sold as "Haplopelma doriae" but apparently came from Vietnam:


----------



## seanbond (Sep 23, 2010)

last 2 spiders r freakin stunning!


----------



## Larkin (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

thanks seanbond ;-)

Draiman - your spider doesn't look like _Haplopelma doriae_ (aka "Orange Fringed"),  but it looks more like the _Ornithoctonus_ species to me. But it is only my tentative guess ;-) However it is very nice specimen. If you have an exuviae it might be a good idea to check a few features by examining it.

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## seanbond (Sep 23, 2010)

Larkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks seanbond ;-)
> 
> ...


are those in the states? either spider?


----------



## Larkin (Sep 23, 2010)

Unofrtunatelly I don't know. I think Chris (syndicate) should be more informed about that.

However, both of the above species should be still available here in the Europe ;-)

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Draiman (Sep 23, 2010)

Larkin said:


> Draiman - your spider doesn't look like _Haplopelma doriae_ (aka "Orange Fringed"),  but it looks more like the _Ornithoctonus_ species to me. But it is only my tentative guess ;-) However it is very nice specimen. If you have an exuviae it might be a good idea to check a few features by examining it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tomasz


Interesting, thanks. I have an exuvium, yes. She molted recently. What features should I be looking for? I can provide decent macro pictures of the spermathecae if necessary.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Draiman,
That is a beautiful spider you found there!I can't say for sure but to me it does not look like the orange fringe species.Also if the locality is correct and it was collected in Vietnam than we can be sure it is not this species!
Maybe try and send an image to Volker or Soren?
Good luck!
-Chris


----------



## BillyG (Sep 23, 2010)

:razz:I'm so in love with malaysian earth tiger,and they're pretty hard to find too.is yours a male or a subadult female?:razz:


----------



## Draiman (Sep 24, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Hi Draiman,
> That is a beautiful spider you found there!I can't say for sure but to me it does not look like the orange fringe species.Also if the locality is correct and it was collected in Vietnam than we can be sure it is not this species!
> Maybe try and send an image to Volker or Soren?
> Good luck!
> -Chris


Thanks for the input Chris. Do you happen to have any photos of spermathecae from any of your Borneo orange fringe specimens? I would love to be able to compare those with that of my spider.


----------



## Larkin (Sep 24, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Interesting, thanks. I have an exuvium, yes. She molted recently. What features should I be looking for? I can provide decent macro pictures of the spermathecae if necessary.


Hi Draiman,

the picture of the spermathecae might be of some help but then it would be nice see the stridulating organs too. 
So the picture of the retrolateral surface of the chelicerae and the picture of prolateral surface of the maxillae would be useful as well.
In addition it may be a good idea to measure the relationfactor of Leg I in comparisson to Leg IV.

As Chris said - maybe Volker von Wirth or Søren Rafn will be able to help with the identification.

Below I have attached a picture of the spermathecae of my Ornithoctoniane sp. Kalimantan. I believe that the spermathecae of the "Orange Fringed" looks the same.

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Draiman (Sep 24, 2010)

Larkin said:


> Hi Draiman,
> 
> the picture of the spermathecae might be of some help but then it would be nice see the stridulating organs too.
> So the picture of the retrolateral surface of the chelicerae and the picture of prolateral surface of the maxillae would be useful as well.
> ...


Interesting! Have a look:


----------



## Larkin (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you managed to take pictures of the stridulating organs?


----------



## Draiman (Sep 25, 2010)

Larkin said:


> Have you managed to take pictures of the stridulating organs?


Not yet, because I would have to destroy the exuvium to get those shots.

Does anyone know of any way I can contact either Volker von Wirth or Soren Rafn? An email address or something?


----------



## Larkin (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, 

mist or soak the exuvium with water and it'll become more flexible again - so that you will be able to take some pictures.

You can contact them via PM on this forum (their usernames are VolkervonWirth and phormingochilus respectively).

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Bosing (Oct 1, 2010)

O. aureotibialis


----------



## Philth (Oct 1, 2010)

Bosing said:


> O. aureotibialis


_M. balfouri_ :?

Later, Tom


----------



## Bosing (Oct 1, 2010)

Philth said:


> _M. balfouri_ :?
> 
> Later, Tom



Edited. TY.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia*

I guess here is my share...

Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia 3.5" in heavy pre-molt!!













Peace!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 21, 2011)

_Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan_


----------



## syndicate (Mar 2, 2011)

Ornithoctoninae G sp."Orange Fringed"
(Mating)













Wish me luck!
-Chris


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck man!! Love that sp. not keeping any though 

PAto-


----------



## Philth (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck for sure man, and happy there wasn't a 3rd pic of the male rolled up into a ball

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Tom he came very close to getting munched!The female chased him right out of the bin I was using.
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Mar 5, 2011)

Ornithoctoninae G sp."Haplopelma robustum"
(Female)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CandyFana (Mar 22, 2011)

Just mould adult female


----------



## CandyFana (Mar 23, 2011)

Already mush better


----------



## Larkin (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi CandyFana,

is this an arboreal setup?

Regards,
Tomasz


----------



## CandyFana (Mar 25, 2011)

Arboreal, but with 20 cm ground.

Til adult stage, she graved a whole but with a webtunnel like the one on the picture, but from the ground til the top of the three. She liked to stay all night on big three's leaves.. At the top of the terrarium. (arboral behavior)

Now she got a new terrarium (the one you see) already nearly one year and she did not grave anything.
There is a whole at the botton of the three (beside) and i put some turf in the three itself.
She made her place in the three with the webtunnel that comes to the front of the terrarium.
So she has 20 cm to grave, but she does not grave anymore now she is adult.

(of course, if you only give ground; she wont have any other choice than making a whole).
I always give the 2 possibilities, when i thing she could have arboral behavior.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 25, 2011)

_Ornithoctoninae_ sp."Prison des abeilles" 
(Newly molted female)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VinceG (Mar 25, 2011)

syndicate said:


> _Ornithoctoninae_ sp."Prison des abeilles"
> (Newly molted female)
> ]


Oh my god... you're so lucky! One of my favorite species, too bad they are not available in canada! 

Anyway, really nice pictures and specimen!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 26, 2011)

syndicate said:


> _Ornithoctoninae_ sp."Prison des abeilles"
> (Newly molted female)


Very nice.  Is this a new species to the hobby?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice pics, Chris.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Megan 03 (Mar 26, 2011)

*O. aureotibialis*

Mary-Jane got a little irritated when I was filling her water dish.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 11, 2011)

_Ornithoctoninae_ G.sp."Haplopelma robustum"
Adult Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 13, 2011)

_Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 13, 2011)

<<<Is jealous.  Nice spider tioga!


----------



## Philth (Mar 4, 2012)

_Ornithoctoninae_ G.sp."Haplopelma robustum"












Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking spider there Tom!


----------



## Philth (Aug 31, 2012)

_Ornithoctoninae_ G.sp."Haplopelma robustum" ultimate male






later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dactylus (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking good Tom!!  Good luck!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 4, 2012)

Exactly what David said, good luck man! I've got my fingers and my toes crossed for this one.


----------



## creepa (Sep 9, 2012)

*O.G. sp. Malaysia blue femur*

juvenile female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Sep 11, 2012)

Toms male getting some action 







-Chris

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## dactylus (Sep 14, 2012)

Two thumbs up on the "robustum" action!!


----------



## Larkin (Jan 6, 2013)

Ornithoctoninae sp. Vietnam female testing its new trapdoor

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## syndicate (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice!!Now if only someone would find a male!
-Chris


----------



## Larkin (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Chris!

They were only bycatches so I am afraid there are no males in the hobby (at least here in Europe)...

But I would like anyone to prove me wrong. Anyone? ;-)

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## KezyGLA (May 22, 2017)

Some _Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Ho Chi Minh' 








_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## CEC (Jun 6, 2017)

_Ornithoctoninae_ sp. "Laos" (Prison des Abeilles) Sling

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CEC (Jul 18, 2021)

_Ornithoctoninae_ sp. "Prison des Abeilles"

Juvenile Female



Adult Female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jsquared (Sep 18, 2021)

Originated in Northern Mindanao Region of the Philippines.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tarantuland (Sep 18, 2021)

Gorgeous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jsquared (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank youuu! this is newly discovered specie and temporarily named by the local arachnid experts/arachnologist

Reactions: Like 1


----------

